# Show me your cloth diapered kid with pants on!



## Argonaut (Apr 27, 2005)

Seems like whenever I see pictures of CDed kids, they're wearing just a shirt and a diaper (and maybe some baby legs/socks).. Adorable! But I don't know anybody in real life who cloth diapers, so I've been wondering what CDed kids look like with pants on, trying to envision how much fluffier their butts are compared to sposies which are so trim (trying to figure out how much you need to size up their pants if at all, wondering if onesies are less useful, etc). I'm going to be using primarily PFs with PUL covers so I'm particularly interested in seeing that (but interested in seeing pockets and wool and stuff too), and particularly on tall skinny kids since that tends to be what I have, but all pictures would be welcome. Anybody want to show me your clothed cloth-diapered kid(s)?


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

LOL mine wears pants
Jeans I have to go 2 sizes up and they don't fit well- leggings I go one size up (6 months up).

I'll go find some links...

Cara

http://greenbeanboutique.blogspot.co...ter-pants.html
http://greenbeanboutique.blogspot.co.../pictures.html


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

Here are some--I use mostly AIO's, because I like trim, but prefolds can be just as trim...they just have a different range of fit--you know, when they're big they're really big, but when they fit just right, they're perfect







.

My dd is 12 mos. and her jeans/pants are 12-18 mos. from the Gap.

These pics are with a very trim AIO (BG AIO):
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/DSCN6015.jpg
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/DSCN6045.jpg

In longies & a fitted:
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/DSCN5569.jpg

In another trim AIO (bottombumpers):
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/DSCN6381.jpg
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/DSCN6382.jpg

In a 4x6x4 regular prefold and a pull on wool cover:
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/DSCN6387.jpg
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/DSCN6393.jpg

The prefold/wool combo is actually quite trim as far as thickness--but it covers more of the body, whereas the AIOs tend to cover less skin, but may be bulky in one area. Clear as mud, right







?!


----------



## Argonaut (Apr 27, 2005)

So cute! That's really not too bad, not as bulky as I thought.. And if my son is shaped like my daughter, then this will actually work out great because pants that are long enough for her are always too loose/falling down at the waist, so maybe CDs will help keep them up on him! At least until he potty-trains, and then we'll be SOL again and I'll have to just have him wear shorts all the time like her..


----------



## mpvelaz (Apr 22, 2007)

Do onesies still fit?


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

We never did onesies much, but they do still fit over trimer diapers. Not a fitted and cover though. You can also buy these elongating things for onesies to make them fit better. It's like a 2 inch snap extender. We don't have to size up pants either. Some diapers are trimmer than others.

Here are some pics of my chunk in a CD.
We wear fuzzi bunz and OBB Marathons under clothes.
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...s/DSC00903.jpg
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...s/DSC00629.jpg
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...atingrocks.jpg


----------



## tallanvor (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't have any current pictures of my dd in clothes, but will maybe do some later today. If you're doing pfs and covers, it depends also on whether or not you're trifolding or actually pinning (or snappi-ing). If you trifold it's bulkier. I've never had to size up because of diapers, except for nighttime, but her nighttime diaper is a bit bulkier than her daytime diapers.

And for onsies, use Carters. They're a bit on the expensive side, but because they are long, they work well. My daughter is long and thin and those are the only onesies that really work for her.

lol And for jeans, good luck! I bought my daughter a pair of 3-6 month jeans when she was 4 months old and she was in a trifolded prefold and a wrap and they were still falling off of her.


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't have any pics on my computer but my son mainly wears fitteds and covers with the occasional pocket dipe....we do usually size up one size in his pants but it works out fine because he's skinny and it helps to keep his pants up. I use a lot of one piece rompers from Gymboree and Old Navy too....I like that they snap at the crotch and are easy to change...plus they are roomy for the dipes.


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

Jimmy wears Fuzzi Bunz w/BumGenius OS inserts, and pants!

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/...e/e7bed4b4.jpg


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

A few
with a prefold and bummi SWW with onsie and cotton pants
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/65eb2dae.jpg
Child shot age 4 with tiny tush one size and cloth eez cover under
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/100_1271.jpg
age 2 with a pocket diaper under stuffed with microfiber towel around Joey bunz insert
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/35024696.jpg
age 3 first day of school wearing a bumkins AIO under
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/70cd2c78.jpg


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

We live in a drafty mini-home in Canada in November... my kid wears pants ALL THE TIME. If he didn't he'd freeze!







(We do onesies all the time too, and they fit great)
Here's some pics:
Wearing a prefold and BSWW
Wearing a Fuzzibunz size small


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

DD wears onesies (keeps the dipes on and snug, even when DH puts them on







) and overalls. She's gigantic even w/o a dipe, and waistbands really bother her, so overalls keep everything contained without elastic around her waist. Sorry, no pictures available where I am right now.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

DS in a medium Fuzzi Bunz. He wears 6-9 mo clothes.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...ictures080.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...ictures081.jpg


----------



## AdInAZ (Jun 20, 2007)

We don't have problems with clothes either. Ds wears onesies and knit pants over fitteds with covers. He also wears a lot of one-piece snap crotch thingies. Carters, Hanna Andersson, and Kate Quinn Organics all have long onesies and very roomy pants. Cheaper onesies, like Target brand, are usually cut too small for us for anything but a trim AIO. Haven't tried jeans yet. Ds is only 5 months old.


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't have pics but I have to agree... it's cold here! My kids wear pants or outfits all the time. We don't use any super bulky diapers though. Pockets, or trim fitteds with covers.
Kids clothing sizes tend to be goofy anyway ( IMO) so my 10 month old wears 12-18 months sizes, regardless of whether he is cloth diapered.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't have any pics to show, but we when she wears pants, I by pass my fitteds and wool and go for some specific AIO's/pockets:

www.bum-ware.com AIO's
www.olivebranchbaby.com Marathons
www.lullabydiapers.com AIO's
www.sweetiebums.com AIO's

HTH


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is DS in a prefold and a wool soaker.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...ictures083.jpg


----------



## Argonaut (Apr 27, 2005)

Such adorable kids! Seems like the older they get, the less bulky the CDs look under clothes. Doesn't seem like it's a very big deal though. Thanks everybody for your help.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

WE wear pants here too - not really a problem fitting over the cloth diapers.

Here are some shots of the hinder:

http://picasaweb.google.com/hklinefe...19434988314690

http://picasaweb.google.com/hklinefe...84222090336370

Well, apparently I haven't updated my pics in some time, but you get the gyst...

We wear onesies all the time, too. Keeps those precious cloth diapers on, you know!







:


----------

